# What jobs do your dogs have???



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do your dogs do that you consider
is a job for them???

my dogs goes to the mailman and takes the mail
from him and brings it us. if my neighbor is out he'll
go back to the mailman and get her mail for her.

if i drop something when i'm walking along my dog
will pick it up and bring it to me.

when we go shopping i always put something
in a bag for him to carry from the car to the
house.

he'll carry anything for you.

i can send him to get a tee shirt for me.

i can give him things to take to my GF
and she can give him things to bring to me.
i gave him leash to take to my GF and i was
a 1/2 block away from her. my GF was sitting
in my brothers back yard.

my newest thing is i'm going to get him
to help pull the trash can to the street
like Wolfie does.

i can't think of anything else.

so, what do your dogs do that you
consider is a job for them.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

my dog is a cadaver dog-he locates human remains at all stages from fresh to bones. That is all he does other than cuddles with me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your dog OB trained???



jocoyn said:


> my dog is a cadaver dog-he locates human remains at all stages from fresh to bones. That is all he does other than cuddles with me.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My dog has been trained to sniff out and take down jerks.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Were training Bunny to become a certified therapy dog. The testing is this month so fingers crossed. I'd like to do pet visits in the hospitals and possibly the READ program in the future with her. 

Jazz doesn't have a job but we are currently trying out different dog sports to see if there is something that he excels at. I tend to pursue things that my dogs have a natural affinity for. We begin tracking in two weeks with him.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

:crazy:Wolf's job is to slowly drive me crazy.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer is trained to work as an alarm clock for my DH. This isn't a job to be taken lightly, as no man-made alarm clock or telephone ring (or probably fire alarm) can do. Not only is Panzer successful in waking "daddy" up, but he has a special feature which enables the waking human to be in a good mood.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

My old mastiff(Rip) pulled the kids around. They loved it in winter when we had the snow





Tessa the Border Terrorist is a favourite with the farmers where my oh works as she keeps the rats and rabbit population down.

Dillon's job is just being a pesty pup for the moment:laugh:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's job is to hide his food bowl every day so I can get my exercise searching the house for it. It also helps me broaden my vocabulary. 

Hondo's job is to remind me when it's bedtime by glaring a hole into my forehead until I say, "Is it bedtime?"

Hondo's job is to wake me up every morning by putting his face in my face and panting heavily into my face, killing my brain cells until I sit up. 

Hondo's job is to drink out of my bathroom toilet and drool toilet water all over the floor which makes me have to wash my bathroom floor at least once a week. 

Hondo's job is to go around the house flinging his hair into every possible crack which enables me to have to dust and vacuum at least twice a week. Great exercise opportunity. 

Hondo's job is to drive me nuts until I get off my butt and take him out to exercise, again a great health benefit. 

I think that next time we decide to hire a dog, I'm going to do the hiring and not let hubby get involved at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think the special feature is an option. i think
it comes with all dogs. 



Veronica said:


> Panzer is trained to work as an alarm clock for my DH. This isn't a job to be taken lightly, as no man-made alarm clock or telephone ring (or probably fire alarm) can do. Not only is Panzer
> 
> >>>>>successful in waking "daddy" up, but he has a special feature which enables the waking human to be in a good mood.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, how much time do you spend on
the ground??



Germanshepherdlova said:


> My dog has been trained to sniff out and take down jerks.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My dog is a lazy, no good wastrel that leeches off me. I gave him my tax forms and deduction tables and did it ever get done? NO. He just chewed up the pen.

I gave him a sponge and a bucket of soapy water to wash the truck. All he did was pee on the tire and chew up the sponge.

I gave him a rag to dust my livingroom. All he did was spread fur everywhere and chew up the rag.

I have him a hose and asked him to water and weed my flower garden. He dug up the flowers and chewed up the hose.

I'd beat him, but he likes it. Tried using a shoe, he likes that as well. Worthless, lazy, smelly, gassy, and expensive thing he is. I come close to tears even imagining life without him. That makes me an idiot by even the strictest application of the definition. Mutt has me twisted around his muddy paw. So, his job? Make me look like a fool I suppose. He's quite good at it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> wow, how much time do you spend on
> the ground??


None.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of them are good at making us look
like fools. :laugh: this could be a thread. what does
your dog do to make you look like fool??



brembo said:


> So, his job? Make me look like a fool I suppose. He's quite good at it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog is a chick magnet, or should I say hen. All the old ladies that walk their dogs are nuts about her. If she doesn't get at least one "Oh, what a beautiful dog" per day then she hasn't done her job. It's a little strange to hear that from men. Her job is to prance around and attract attention ... it helps with MY socialization.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie also helps bring the barrels in, I'm happy to say : ) He also is my bug killer. If I see a bug I tell him to go get it and he does. He carries large sticks and branches to the compost area. He helps me weed. I bring him over to where I am weeding and he pulls them with me. He also pulls the grass from between the slate walkway up at the beach house.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister's job is to be my shoulder to cry on, my shadow, my alarm system, my tv buddy, my security blanket, my best friend and my constant companion.

He's doing a fantastic job! :wub:


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Funny this subject came up this morning...
Axel being 5 months, is still learning alot of jobs, but he's REALLY good at digging. I've never had a problem with the holes in the backyard, he has so much darn fun digging and barking  And the sand at the park, he is a GREAT digger. 

And what good is that you think??? 

Last night, I got my semi stuck. Got the rear wheels off the pavement, and in the process of trying to get the darn thing out buried the wheels in the sandy dirt...real deep. I'm at a meat packing plant, so I go ask for help. They got trucks, tractors, forklifts, big strong guys sitting around in them. But no. Insurance forbids them touching my truck. Tell me to call a tow truck. (jerks).
Sooo, I found a good size board and start digging. (My boss is in the hospital having surgery, it's 2:30am, so I'm going to try my damdest to get myself out of this mess)
I was thinkin' while digging...so I get Axel out of the truck and put him to work. Once he gets started digging, he doesn't stop  He dug like a crazy dog. We managed to move enough dirt in 15 minutes that I got the truck out! Seriously, I would have been there at least 3 times as long if he hadn't been there to help. 
He's the best person I know... I'm so thankful to have him


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero LOVES to fetch the evening gazette for us, and to get the mail in the mornings.

And his job is to keep me feeling happy and safe. Hes done a smashing job of that these past eight years that I have had him.

I couldn't ask for a better dog in the whole wide world. He has been there everyday when I have felt sad to cheer me up. Im very rarely sad with him around.

He is such a joy to be with, I LOVE him more than words could ever say.:wub: He does a great job at being so handsome too..:wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is our doorbell- he barks to let us know someone is here or about to turn into the drive. He's my body guard at all times, especially when my husband's out of town- when I go to bed he stretches his body out across the entry to the bedroom and would never let anyone past that point. He chases squirrels off the deck and runs animals out of the pasture. He's learning how to herd sheep...a real job


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> My dog is a chick magnet, or should I say hen. All the old ladies that walk their dogs are nuts about her. If she doesn't get at least one "Oh, what a beautiful dog" per day then she hasn't done her job. It's a little strange to hear that from men. Her job is to prance around and attract attention ... it helps with MY socialization.


Ain't that the truth. Took Banjo out today to get kibble at Tractor Supply (good price on Blue Buffalo) and he was the center of attention. Of the maybe 10 people in the store 7 went out of their way to remark on his looks or how they just loved him. In the parking lot I was waylaid three times before getting to my truck. He's a human magnet I suppose.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what do your dogs do that you consider
> is a job for them???
> 
> my dogs goes to the mailman and takes the mail
> ...


That's a pretty big list! How long did this take? or did your dog just naturally do some of these things.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My dogs jobs are to exercise me daily, keep me from wondering around stores after work because I have to feed them, they make me clean the house so I don't have to hear "wow look at all that dog hair", keep me on a finacial budget because I need to pay vet bills & get meds. 
When it boils down to it they have to keep me responsible.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

jocoyn said:


> my dog is a cadaver dog-he locates human remains at all stages from fresh to bones. That is all he does other than cuddles with me.





doggiedad said:


> is your dog OB trained???


 
If you are asking does he have any titles. No. But I can work him reliably off lead in any environment and direct him to search where I want him to, heel, drop on recall, stay etc. Basic stuff I would want from any dog. But he does not do anything flashy.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Maddie, my showline female, is a ranch dog through and through, every morning while putting fly masks and fly spraying the horses she watches the stall doorways to block the horse that thinks it can escape, it if so much as makes a move to the door she nips at it's chest or face to block it, all I have to say is watch her, and she's on guard, she nips the heels of horses that balk into the wash rack or trailer, and the best thing of all, if a horse gets loose she literally herds it into the arena, we work as a team me sending it, her blocking the barn aisles and driving it, she is fantastic with no training at all, she would be an absolute **** of a herding dog, just pure instict and brains at work, I wish I had done herding training with her, but she's invaluable to me as she is, my old nasty Saddlebred gelding charged me and knocked me down one day, Maddie is trained to stay out of the stalls, just block the entrances, she disobeyed that day and charged the horse deflecting him onto her, I was able to scramble out before he charged me while I was down, you can't train the type of brains and courage she shows into a dog, just a fantastic ranch dog, and when people come to buy a horse or do ranch repairs etc.., she sticks at my side like glue, I have NO DOUBT this dog would protect me from any harm in a heartbeat, her devotion is humbling.

The terriers are my first rate vermin/insect control, they live to kill SOMETHING, their favorite day is Sunday when they see me scrubbing the horse water tubs, they know the mice are nesting underneath and they wait for me to dump the tubs over, literally shaking with excitement, they kill several mice at a time in virtual seconds, they are impressive hunters, they walk all over the hay bales killing critters, they are worth their weight in gold to me.

Gavin my boy, is my pal, he just entertains me, he is a great watchdog, but his only job to date is rearranging the wood pile, loves to move the fire wood around, I hear his new favorite job is courting the ladies.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>>> the first time my dog retrieve the mail i was talking to
the mailman. my dog was in the yard with me. the mailman was next door.
while we were talking the mailman reached over the fence and handed my dog the mail. i instantly said "go to Rosie". my dog carried the mail to my GF who was standing in the doorway. he already knew "go to Rosie".

2 >>>> it aught my dog to pick things up 2 yrs ago
or so. my dog is now 4 yrs old.

3 >>>> he likes carrying things. this was easy. he looks for something
to carry into the house so i guess i didn't really teach him that.

4 >>>> i didn't teach him to carry different things.. whatever i hand him
he carries.

5 >>>> i was in the bedroom about a month ago. i had a tee shirt
laying on the bed. i handed it to him so he could carry it
into the livingroom for me. he did. i took the tee
and returned it to the bed. then i said "get mt t-shirt.
he went and got it. i reinforced the command after that.



doggiedad said:


> what do your dogs do that you consider
> is a job for them???
> 
> 1 >>>> my dogs goes to the mailman and takes the mail
> ...





Two said:


> That's a pretty big list! How long did this take? or did your dog just naturally do some of these things.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

6 >>>> my dog knows "go to Rosie" or "find Rosie". 
sending him to her is a command. when my dog took 
the leash to her from a 1/2 block away he knew where she was. 
my GF can hide in the woods and i can say "go to Rosie" or "find Rosie" 
and he does. once they know "go to" or "find (insert name)" they can do it
anywhere.

7 >>>> my doesn't dog help with the trash yet. Wolfie
the heart dog of the forum helped his human
pull a trash can because she hurt her arm. i thought
that would be one more thing to teach he to do
concerning a job. 



doggiedad said:


> what do your dogs do that you consider
> is a job for them???
> 
> 
> ...





Two said:


> That's a pretty big list! How long did this take? or did your dog just naturally do some of these things.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Zero's job is to make sure all the cats are in order and not getting into trouble. He also has to investigate any sounds he hears, Zero is the back yard patrol man, He is my personal body guard, evern from my BF.He also lets me know right at 7 that its dinner time by sitting on the rug in the kitchen waiting patiently. I love the OP's stuff of the dog carrying things! im gonna try that


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My dog uses her body to barricade the door. No one gets in or out. It's a good thing I have other doors. Today, I had to go out the back door and walk around the house to get the newspaper. I also got to re-enter through the back door. Good Dog!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Vixen - perforating the mail


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> Maddie, my showline female, is a ranch dog through and through, every morning while putting fly masks and fly spraying the horses she watches the stall doorways to block the horse that thinks it can escape, it if so much as makes a move to the door she nips at it's chest or face to block it, all I have to say is watch her, and she's on guard, she nips the heels of horses that balk into the wash rack or trailer, and the best thing of all, if a horse gets loose she literally herds it into the arena, we work as a team me sending it, her blocking the barn aisles and driving it, she is fantastic with no training at all, she would be an absolute **** of a herding dog, just pure instinct and brains at work, I wish I had done herding training with her, but she's invaluable to me as she is, my old nasty Saddlebred gelding charged me and knocked me down one day, Maddie is trained to stay out of the stalls, just block the entrances, she disobeyed that day and charged the horse deflecting him onto her, I was able to scramble out before he charged me while I was down, you can't train the type of brains and courage she shows into a dog, just a fantastic ranch dog, and when people come to buy a horse or do ranch repairs etc.., she sticks at my side like glue, I have NO DOUBT this dog would protect me from any harm in a heartbeat, her devotion is humbling.
> 
> The terriers are my first rate vermin/insect control, they live to kill SOMETHING, their favorite day is Sunday when they see me scrubbing the horse water tubs, they know the mice are nesting underneath and they wait for me to dump the tubs over, literally shaking with excitement, they kill several mice at a time in virtual seconds, they are impressive hunters, they walk all over the hay bales killing critters, they are worth their weight in gold to me.
> 
> Gavin my boy, is my pal, he just entertains me, he is a great watchdog, but his only job to date is rearranging the wood pile, loves to move the fire wood around, I hear his new favorite job is courting the ladies.


This is exactly one of the reasons I like gsds. Their sheer thougtfulness/cleverness/just what makes them them. You have obviously have a fab dog!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly's two main jobs are to equally amuse me and exasperate me :grin:

I am slowly teaching her to close drawers and various tasks around the house. I think she needs some lessons from Wolfie (doggiedad - you are so right about hie being the forums heart dog :wub: )


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Funny this subject came up this morning...
> Axel being 5 months, is still learning alot of jobs, but he's REALLY good at digging. I've never had a problem with the holes in the backyard, he has so much darn fun digging and barking  And the sand at the park, he is a GREAT digger......
> ...... Seriously, I would have been there at least 3 times as long if he hadn't been there to help.
> He's the best person I know... I'm so thankful to have him


I bet you are proud for the young fellow. Strong work for a pup....bodes well for your future partnership.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

I can remember my white gsd Amber was thoughtful. She'd hear the alarm go off and get my glasses off the bedside cabinet, then spit them out on my chest. Cost me a fortune in lenses until she learnt a gentler mouth :laugh:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lets see.....

Riley ~ His job is to drive me crazy with his barking at nothing. His job is to act big and bad and intimidating even if he'd never do anything, but he'll make you think it!!! His job is to generally be a butthead! lol

Shasta ~ her job is to be absolutely lazy and drive Riley even more crazy... we're working on MAYBE working on loading the dishwasher.... have to convince her work is fun playtime type stuff but she's never been one for work.... by far the laziest shepherd i've ever been around!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

LAHARGE and dazedtrucker, those are amazing stories! What great dogs you guys have!!

I don't really have any jobs for my dogs. They are my teachers though. They have taught me a lot about myself. Some lessons have been hard to learn (I can be thick headed and stubborn at times). They have certainly changed me as a person, hopefully in a good way. I am definitely better socialized now than I was pre-canine.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Good_Karma said:


> LAHARGE and dazedtrucker, those are amazing stories! What great dogs you guys have!!
> 
> I don't really have any jobs for my dogs. They are my teachers though. They have taught me a lot about myself. Some lessons have been hard to learn (I can be thick headed and stubborn at times). They have certainly changed me as a person, hopefully in a good way. I am definitely better socialized now than I was pre-canine.



You know I never trained Maddie to do any of it, she just took it upon herself to become my partner ! I think that is what makes the GSD the best, the ability and intelligence to not only endear themselves to your heart , but your life as well.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> The terriers are my first rate vermin/insect control, they live to kill SOMETHING, their favorite day is Sunday when they see me scrubbing the horse water tubs, they know the mice are nesting underneath and they wait for me to dump the tubs over, literally shaking with excitement, they kill several mice at a time in virtual seconds, they are impressive hunters, they walk all over the hay bales killing critters, they are worth their weight in gold to me.


I would love to see a video of that lol. That would look kinda neat.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol, they fling the mice in the air after shaking them and go to the next, it's actually quite scary to me because the mice jump in the air and against the walls trying to escape, the little assassins are blurs and there's mice and horse bedding flying in the air, I stand back and scoop up the little mouse carcasses with my manure fork, they average about 10 mice a week, in the summer about 25, they procreate alarming quick, I would be overun with vermin if not for these little killers!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Lol, they fling the mice in the air after shaking them and go to the next, it's actually quite scary to me because the mice jump in the air and against the walls trying to escape, the little assassins are blurs and there's mice and horse bedding flying in the air, I stand back and scoop up the little mouse carcasses with my manure fork, they average about 10 mice a week, in the summer about 25, they procreate alarming quick, I would be overun with vermin if not for these little killers!!


I would imagine it serves the double purpose of keeping snakes away as well? How cool


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> You know I never trained Maddie to do any of it, she just took it upon herself to become my partner ! I think that is what makes the GSD the best, the ability and intelligence to not only endear themselves to your heart , but your life as well.


I totally agree. I have been around ALOT of breeds growing up traveling the show circuit. There is absolutely NOTHING that compares to a GSD. I've had nice "dogs". My experience is GSDs are totally different than almost all other dogs.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 1 >>>> the first time my dog retrieve the mail i was talking to
> the mailman. my dog was in the yard with me. the mailman was next door.
> while we were talking the mailman reached over the fence and handed my dog the mail. i instantly said "go to Rosie". my dog carried the mail to my GF who was standing in the doorway. he already knew "go to Rosie".
> 
> ...


Very very cool thanks for the info


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Denali's job is fetching toys in the yard 
I think the coolest thing about her is her ability to find balls. Sometimes we hit the ball too hard (with the tennis racket) and it gets lost in the bushes. She will search and search until she finds it, or wait a few days for it to be shaken loose by the gardeners then retrieve it. 
Around here, we have people that mow our lawn and they usually slash right through any toys we happen to leave outside by mistake. Denali's job is to find the toys and bring them into the patio. 
Just the other day I called the dogs to come 'inside.' We were in the patio about to open the sliding glass door when I realized we left a ball out in the yard quite a distance away. I opened the patio door and told Denali to go get the ball, she left the patio area, ran all the way to where I pointed and brought the ball in the patio. I thought it was pretty neat that she understood me so clearly 

I've tried to get her to carry our mail and she will, but she usually gets distracted and drops it lol. She is very enthusiastic when I do let her carry it though! To her credit we will usually check the mail at the beginning of a walk since the mailbox is not in front of our house. She usually carries it for about 5 minutes and figures that enough time! I don't expect her to carry it the whole 30 minutes; I imagine it would be quite slobbery by the time I got around to reading it.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Max patrols the house and is the ultimate protector, plus he is a great cuddlier. 

Sasha keeps me active and helps kills birds/bugs in the yard.

Macy's job is to test my promise not to get rid of her.

Meika is momma bear. She helps me with everything. All I have to do is ask where someone is, even the tortoise, and she will instantly start searching for the person until they are found. She is great at corralling the other dogs to keep them under control.


----------



## engsome (May 8, 2012)

For more information regarding it, please check Panzer Pets - Official Unofficial Panzer Pets Site - Browser Game - DotMMO.com


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Tank- Shut the door when we come back inside. Wake me up in the morning. He also make sure no annoying people get into my yard. I live right next to a bar so every weekend there is drunk people coming down the road and he warns them not to come into the yard. I am home by myself most of the time so I taught him to on command ward people off. I see "watch them bad people" and he goes to the window and barks at them. I first thought of that when one night I had 3 drunk people coming up my drive way and I was babysitting 2 babies and 5 other kids. Thankfully Tank barked at them and they went the other way. It may sound mean but hey I gotta feel safe  


Bentley- annoy the crap out of me. Make sure everyone is in a good mood. make sure he makes me stretch my arm muscles by throwing him 20+ balls to fetch a day. make sure the ferret gets good exercise everyday. I am trying to teach him to bring me his leash, the remote and a few other things but he looks at me like I'm nuts.


----------

